# Puppy not eating much



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd, my nine week old puppy, weighing 17 lbs does not seem to eat much. He was on "Mighty Dog" at the breeders, but I switched him to a higher quality food, Orijen Puppy Large. The first few days I got him he hardly ate, so I then started to mix in Wysong canned dog food (chicken and beef flavours). The canned food is helping a bit, but he doesn't really clean his bowl like other dogs. I usually feed him 1/2 cup, 4 times a day. At first I gave him 1 cup 3 x a day, and he would hardly eat any of it.

He drinks a LOT of water. Is that normal?

Is this normal for a puppy to not want to eat a lot? He is really active, sleeps well, and is mostly potty trained. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

Hey, I'm the new mom of "Sigrid", an 8 week old.







She doesn't eat a lot either - nothing like how much I'd expect. According to the bag I should have been feeding at least 2 cups a day also, but she won't eat more than 1/2 cup or so 3 times a day, and it takes her a good long time to eat that. There's some possibility I've been feeding her too many treats throughout the day, but mostly she just doesn't seem to be a big eater. I was told that as long as she is active and not dragging, she's ok.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

has your puppy seen a Vet???


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadhas your puppy seen a Vet???


Yes. We took him to the vet the day after we got him from the breeder. We got a clean bill of health, no worms, etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My first dog, Massie, was like this when she was a puppy. Forget getting her to eat 3 times a day--I could barely get her to eat once a day! Her eating improved as soon as I got a roommate who had a dog. As long as she lived with another dog she ate well but she never ate well on her own. 

My cousin's puppy also was a terrible eater. I recommended the Merrick canned food and they started adding about 1/3 can to his meals. That made all of the difference in the world!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowMy first dog, Massie, was like this when she was a puppy. Forget getting her to eat 3 times a day--I could barely get her to eat once a day! Her eating improved as soon as I got a roommate who had a dog. As long as she lived with another dog she ate well but she never ate well on her own.
> 
> My cousin's puppy also was a terrible eater. I recommended the Merrick canned food and they started adding about 1/3 can to his meals. That made all of the difference in the world!


Thanks for replying! 

So this sounds like it's pretty normal! It's not like he is losing weight, we got him on the 8th and he weight 13.8lbs and now he is 17, so obviously he isn't LACKING food. Right now, unfortunately, he won't be living with another dog. I might be taking my mothers Newfoundland when I get a bigger house, but that is a long ways away, so I'd like to help him now.

Thanks for the tip on Merrick! The place where I buy Orijen carries this brand. I'll definitely try this. I was actually planning on going there tomorrow to pick up some more Wysong, but I'll skip that and pick up Merrick!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it is normal for some pups but definitely not the best for their health! 

They like the Merrick b/c it has a lot of gravy and is more like people-style food. They have a sausage flavor that my dogs especially like.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnichkaHey, I'm the new mom of "Sigrid", an 8 week old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, your Sigrid was boring three days after my Sigurd! 

This got me thinking that I may be feeding him too many treats too. I've been trying to teach him to walk normally on a leash (without just sitting and refusing to go anywhere, or better yet, running off in every direction!), so I've been giving him wee pieces of all-beef hot dog, along with Zukes "Z-fillets" in beef flavour. It's working, but it might be making him full? Though this doesn't make full sense, because when I first got him I didn't do too much training because I wanted him to get used to his surroundings.  

Sigurd is active, and not dragging. He sleeps when he wishes, and runs around like a goof ball (basically all day).


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

He sounds happy! It was recommended to me that I make those treats a part of Sigrid's daily ration and even use kibble as a treat. My older dog could not care less about kibble so I didn't even think of that, but Sigrid will try to eat almost anything, so if I use kibble as a treat it really does work. For things that are a huge deal - her pottying outside, coming when I call her (these are things she REALLY needs to see as wonderful things to do) I break out the good stuff - pieces of Bil-Jac liver treats and Old Mother Hubbard puppy cookies. But I learned to cut things down to small pieces, too, so she doesn't fill up so fast.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Oops, I noticed I typed "boring" instead of born....


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

good food means less eating..if there is nothing wrong with the pup then you should not be worried about anything..if the dog passes up a meal, pick it up and put it back down the next time its time to eat. do not leave the food laying around. it'll only make things worse. the dog needs to understand that he/she does not own the food, you do. so when you put the food down it is time to eat.


----------

